# Bry 97



## jkhlt1210 (18/3/14)

G'day guys just looking for some advice and possible extract recipe. A mate harvested the Bry 97 yeast cake from a past brew I have no idea how to use it


----------



## Yob (18/3/14)

It depends on a few factors, how much do you have and how old is it?

start HERE

and then use THIS

if its more than 3 weeks old you may need to make a starter for it.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (18/3/14)

Yob said:


> It depends on a few factors, how much do you have and how old is it?
> 
> start HERE
> 
> ...


----------



## jkhlt1210 (18/3/14)

Yob said:


> It depends on a few factors, how much do you have and how old is it?
> 
> start HERE
> 
> ...


 Not sure on exact quantity but he reckons enough for two brews and about a month old so yeah I guess I'll have to make a starter


----------



## Droopy Brew (21/3/14)

It is designed for IPAs so make an IPA, do a starter and pitch the lot- dont worry about spliting it , better to pitch more than less. It is a slow starter and a bit sluggish but the 1 time I used it I really liked it. Brings the hops to the fore. Could also be useful in a pale ale.


----------



## pat86 (21/3/14)

Droopy Brew said:


> It is designed for IPAs so make an IPA, do a starter and pitch the lot- dont worry about spliting it , better to pitch more than less. It is a slow starter and a bit sluggish but the 1 time I used it I really liked it. Brings the hops to the fore. Could also be useful in a pale ale.


I've used it a few times and it is very slow to kick-off - sometimes no visible signs for >48 hrs when fermenting at 18C. I have only used fresh sachets rehydrated though, not a bry 97 yeast cake. 

If you do make an IPA in the >7% ABV range I would do what Droopy suggest and use more yeast rather than less.


----------

